# Busy Day Thus Far - May 28, 2006



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2006May28

The Kite and Mallard pictures may be upsetting to some, so
either don't look or just don't enlarge the thumbnails .. there are
other pictures besides these in this group.

The kite and the raven have already been transported to the raptor
rehabber .. she identified the kite as a black or dark shouldered
kite, so my ID as a white-tailed kite in the caption could well be
incorrect .. magnificent bird in any event.

The scalped mallard is awaiting transport to the Wetlands & 
Wildlife Care Center.

All the rest are "mine" .. 

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, I just don't see how you do it. That's a lot to care for in addition to all the others you've shown us. The kite is so pretty. I've never seen one before and I hope he gets well. The mallard's head looks pretty bad, particularly the left side but it looks like he may be ok.

The white homer isn't looking too good - any idea what is going on with him.

The little ducks are always a treat to see. Thank you so very much. You truly are a super dooper lady.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Another homer? Oh no, they just seem to pop up all over the place. I hate to see them lose their way home. Bronson is still with the ferals. I think she's learning a lot from them about how to survive in the wild. Anyways, I just look out for her as much as I can.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Terry, I just don't see how you do it. That's a lot to care for in addition to all the others you've shown us. The kite is so pretty. I've never seen one before and I hope he gets well. The mallard's head looks pretty bad, particularly the left side but it looks like he may be ok.
> 
> The white homer isn't looking too good - any idea what is going on with him.
> 
> The little ducks are always a treat to see. Thank you so very much. You truly are a super dooper lady.


Hi Maggie and all,

There are days (and today is definitely one) when I don't know how I do it either. I'm dog tired now and it's only about 6 PM .. there is at least one more that needs help today that I know of and probably others that will start trickling in as people get home from their day out and about.

I had never seen a kite before either. It really is a gorgeous bird. Susan called to say that she had gotten the bad eye cleaned up and that the eye was intact under all the "goo". She felt the prognosis was good and that the bird would/could probably be released in about a week.

I, too, think the Mallard will be OK .. just not a typically handsome Mallard Drake for a good long time.

There is nothing wrong with the white pigeon .. he was hunkered down and giving me his most frightening look while grunting up a storm. A nice couple in Newport Beach were finally successful in catching him today after about 6 weeks of trying. Today was D-Day as they are leaving tomorrow for the rest of the summer.

Yes .. there is hardly anything cuter than ducklings ..

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Garye said:


> Another homer? Oh no, they just seem to pop up all over the place. I hate to see them lose their way home. Bronson is still with the ferals. I think she's learning a lot from them about how to survive in the wild. Anyways, I just look out for her as much as I can.


Hi Garye,

That ALOHA bird was lucky to have shown up in the backyard of a kind couple who promptly "rescued" him/her and got the bird to me. It must have been shipped here for a futurity/invitational race as the club is based in Honolulu, and I know that youngster didn't fly here from there  

Bronson is also lucky to have you and the feral flock helping her out.

Terry


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Au Convention Race*

HI TERRY, The KITE is one of the birds enjoy watching,as they hover over a field looking for a rodent.Guess what you and the rehaber are right,it is a white tail formerly called black-shoulder seems like the powers to be have changed the name.The HAWIIAN race bird may be here in conjuntion with the AU CONVENTION and race later this year.BE RIGHT BACK ......Had to go out to catch one of my young ITALIAN OWLS that got out earlier today.Where was I the AU convention is in ORANGE COUNTY this year in OCT or NOV.  GEORGE


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Terry,

You are up to your eye  balls ...again...I see.

The kite is absolutely gorgeous and recovery time sounds great. I'm glad you were able to be releaved of the care of the kite and raven.

The baby pigeons are adorable, as well as the ducklings! So cute! 

Hope the mallard does well, as well as the mating season victim. It is not bad enough these birds fall victim to predators, but from their own species...geez.

Thank you for your kindness and care of these needy birds.

Hope you get some much needed sleep!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, the scalped Mallard passed during the night .. boy was I wrong about the chances on that one.

I haven't heard back from the ALOHA club secretary yet so still don't have any information on the young racing pigeon. George is probably correct in posting that it may be here for the big race later this year.

Peep and FanTastic are doing a much better job with their babies this time around. I am still being a worry wart though as their previous babies were 10 or more days old when we lost them.

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, I'm sorry the mallard passed. Honestly, just looking at him I would have bet money he would have made it. Glad to hear the homer is ok. You'll probably wind up with another "keeper".


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry the poor Mallard passed away.

i'll keep my fingers crossed for Peep & FanTastics babies that they will thrive!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I do have another "keeper" .. ALOHA 6119 .. the owner called me today and was an extremely nice man. 6119 had been sent to California for the AU race later this year as George had surmised. The owner felt that since the bird had been found unable to fly that the best outcome was to adopt out his bird and send a replacement bird for the race. Sooooo .. Aloha is here permanently now.

George .. thanks for the info on the Kite .. glad to know I wasn't completely wrong .. guess I need some new reference books .. I suspect all the members know that Rock Doves aren't Rock Doves any longer either .. they are Rock Pigeons ..

Terry


----------

